# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نصیحتی برادرانه و بی طرفانه به نظام قدیم ها

## Mt_7777

سلام دوستان
مدتیه که برای راهنمایی یکی از نزدیکانم دوباره از انجمن زیاد استفاده میکنم و خب شاهد یه سری مسائل و آشفتگی هایی بین بچه ها شدم
ببینید من نه کنکوری ام (داروسازی میخونم) نه دبیر کنکورم نه مولف کتاب نه هیچ چیز دیگه ایی که از کنکور دادن یا ندادن شما سود یا ضرری بهم برسه
خودم ۳ بار کنکور دادم و بالاخره ۹۷ به چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم
نصیحت من به شما اینه که امسال بهترین رشته ایی رو که میتونید قبول شین رو برین ، من ۳ بار کنکور دادم و هر سری رتبم خیلی بهتر شد ، اما بین همه کسایی که میشناختم فقط من بودم که هر سال بهتر میشدم ، اونم در شرایط که فکرشو نمیتونید بکنید ، من چقدر به خودم سخت گرفتم....صادقانه بگم....شمایی که یکسال پشت کنکور موندی ، اگر قرار باشه پزشکی دندون دارو بیاری ، همین امسال باید میاوردی ، و ۹۹ درصدتون ( نه لزوما همه ) رتبه سال آیندتون بدتر میشه یا نهایتا همینی که امسال اوردی رو میاری ، امیدوارم این حرفا باعث ناامیدی شما نشه ، اما از این جهت دارم میگم که خودم سال سوم کنکور دادن رو تجربه کردم و خیلی از دوستام اطرافم بودن که این شرایطو داشتن و با چشم خودم دیدم که عاقبتشون چی شده....حتی اونایی که خیلی درس میخوندن.... برای کنکور خوندن از سال دوم به بعد شرایطش فرق میکنه نمیخوام بازش کنم اما خستگی ها و زدگی های خاص خودشو داره که اغلب باعث میشه نتیجه بدتری بگیرن بچه ها...همه اینا رو فارغ از بحث کاهش ظرفیت ها و سهمیه ها و .... گفتم ، حالا این وسط کنکور نظام جدید هم خودش مساله ایی شده و به نظرم رویکرد سازمان سنجش طوریه که به اون ها کمک بشه ( منطقی هم به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ) 
نصیحت من به شما اینه که پشت کنکور نمونید و سعی کنید یک سال دیگه عقب نیافتید

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_​والا این چیزی که گفتی از صد تا تاپیک دیگه بهتره ....._

----------


## Mt_7777

> _​والا این چیزی که گفتی از صد تا تاپیک دیگه بهتره ....._


راستشو گفتم به مولا

----------


## SARA_J

باشه ممنون سعی میکنیم بهش فکرکنیم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## irani7878

بی طرفانه رو خوب اومدی :Yahoo (20): 
دادا از کجا خط میگیری؟! قصدت از این تاپیک چیه؟!
بابا به خدا تو دانشگاه برای همه صندلی هست...کسی جای کسی رو نمیگیره!  :Yahoo (20): 
واقعا ناامید کردن یه عده جوون تو این شرایط خیلی گناه بزرگیه ... به خودت بیا...
#چی_شد_که_اینجوری_شدیم؟!

----------


## anis79

خنک آن قماربازی که بباخت آن چه بودش
بنماند هیچش الا هوس قمار دیگر

وقتی به پشت کنکور موندن چند ساله فک میکنم این شعر تو ذهنم میاد

----------


## God_of_war

خوب بعدش چی؟ بعد ۱۰ سال به خودم چی بگم به این روزایی که روش سرمایه گذاری کردم هیچی هم نشدم . اولا خود شما ضرر زیادی کردی تو داروسازی دندان دارو پول نیس عزیز وقتتو هدر میدی الان بهترین رشته ها همین فیزیوتراپی و رشته های توان بخشیه . تو یه فکری به حال خودت بکن منم عاشق داروسازی بودم یه دو هزارم ارزش نداره کافیه یه بار  تحقیق درست حسابی کنی در ضمن ما که ضربشو خوردیم ماکه عمرمون رفت باید یه نتیجه ای ازش بگیریم من زمانی میکشم کنار که از صد درصد توانم استفاده کرده باشم سخت کشیدن نمیدونی چی هس داش هر وقت کار کردی همزمان درس خوندی اینطوری نقد کن

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوستان
> مدتیه که برای راهنمایی یکی از نزدیکانم دوباره از انجمن زیاد استفاده میکنم و خب شاهد یه سری مسائل و آشفتگی هایی بین بچه ها شدم
> ببینید من نه کنکوری ام (داروسازی میخونم) نه دبیر کنکورم نه مولف کتاب نه هیچ چیز دیگه ایی که از کنکور دادن یا ندادن شما سود یا ضرری بهم برسه
> خودم ۳ بار کنکور دادم و بالاخره ۹۷ به چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که امسال بهترین رشته ایی رو که میتونید قبول شین رو برین ، من ۳ بار کنکور دادم و هر سری رتبم خیلی بهتر شد ، اما بین همه کسایی که میشناختم فقط من بودم که هر سال بهتر میشدم ، اونم در شرایط که فکرشو نمیتونید بکنید ، من چقدر به خودم سخت گرفتم....صادقانه بگم....شمایی که یکسال پشت کنکور موندی ، اگر قرار باشه پزشکی دندون دارو بیاری ، همین امسال باید میاوردی ، و ۹۹ درصدتون ( نه لزوما همه ) رتبه سال آیندتون بدتر میشه یا نهایتا همینی که امسال اوردی رو میاری ، امیدوارم این حرفا باعث ناامیدی شما نشه ، اما از این جهت دارم میگم که خودم سال سوم کنکور دادن رو تجربه کردم و خیلی از دوستام اطرافم بودن که این شرایطو داشتن و با چشم خودم دیدم که عاقبتشون چی شده....حتی اونایی که خیلی درس میخوندن.... برای کنکور خوندن از سال دوم به بعد شرایطش فرق میکنه نمیخوام بازش کنم اما خستگی ها و زدگی های خاص خودشو داره که اغلب باعث میشه نتیجه بدتری بگیرن بچه ها...همه اینا رو فارغ از بحث کاهش ظرفیت ها و سهمیه ها و .... گفتم ، حالا این وسط کنکور نظام جدید هم خودش مساله ایی شده و به نظرم رویکرد سازمان سنجش طوریه که به اون ها کمک بشه ( منطقی هم به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ) 
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که پشت کنکور نمونید و سعی کنید یک سال دیگه عقب نیافتید


من با همه حرفات موافقم ولی بشدت با بدتر شدن رتبه مخالفم
من کنکور اولم 25 هزار شد کنکور دوم 7 هزار کنکور سوم که امساله نمیدونم چند ولی تو بدترین حالت زیر هفت هزارم
کسی که تلاش کنه و تغییر ایجاد کنه رتبش بهتر میشه
بقول نیچه احمق کسی است که یک اشتباه را بار ها به همان صورت انجام دهد و در انتظار نتیجه متفاوت باشد


من امسال اونقدر زجر کشیدم که حاضرم ابیاری گیاه دریایی دانشگاه ازاد تورقوزاباد رو قبول بشم ولی پشت نمونم.
هربار هم به خودم نگاه میکنم از خودم بدم میاد که سه سال رو سر چی سوزوندم

----------


## A.H.M

> خوب بعدش چی؟ بعد ۱۰ سال به خودم چی بگم به این روزایی که روش سرمایه گذاری کردم هیچی هم نشدم . اولا خود شما ضرر زیادی کردی تو داروسازی دندان دارو پول نیس عزیز وقتتو هدر میدی الان بهترین رشته ها همین فیزیوتراپی و رشته های توان بخشیه . تو یه فکری به حال خودت بکن منم عاشق داروسازی بودم یه دو هزارم ارزش نداره کافیه یه بار  تحقیق درست حسابی کنی در ضمن ما که ضربشو خوردیم ماکه عمرمون رفت باید یه نتیجه ای ازش بگیریم من زمانی میکشم کنار که از صد درصد توانم استفاده کرده باشم سخت کشیدن نمیدونی چی هس داش هر وقت کار کردی همزمان درس خوندی اینطوری نقد کن


مسئله اینه که ما منتظر یه نقطه عطف ایم تا یه روزی از صددرصد توانمون استفاده کنیم در حالیکه زمان نمی ایسته و میگذره و به ما میخنده
اصلا حواسمون نیست سه سال از بهترین سال هامون رو سوزوندیم در حالیکه واقعا اگه این سه سال رو هر روز یک صفحه میخونیدم ولی واقعا میخوندیم درسو فول بودیم...
میانگین عمر یه ادم تو ایران 60 ساله که نصفش یعنی 30 سال صرف خواب و استراحت و غذاخوردن میشه ، اگه روزی 6 ساعت فرضا کار کنی (میدونیم اینطور نیست و کار بین 9 تا 12 ساعته)  15 سال دیگه از عمرت هم رفته
اگه تا مقطع فوق هم یه نفر بخونه 8 سال میره
و از این عمره شصت ساله فقط 7 سال میمونه
این 3 سال که تلف شد از اون هفت سال بود...

----------


## Sara_Bano

*منم ک امسال نمیدونم چ کردم کلا کنکور خراب کردم 
چک کردم سوالات اسون رو با بی دقتی تمام خراب کردم 
حال داغون حتی ب اینکه بخوام یک سال پشت کنکور بمونم هم نمیتونم فک کنم اگ امسال قبول نشم قید درس رو میزنم
ای نقد نا امیدم حتی احتمال رتبه ۶۰۰۰۰ هم ب خودم نمیدم*

----------


## meysam98

واضحه حرفتون از روی دلسوزیه
پشت کنکور موندن مزایا و معایب خودشو داره
به نظرم اگه این تصمیم رو بدست خود فرد بدیم خیلی بهتره .

----------


## A.H.M

اسم كارهايي كه ميكنيم زندگي نيست
اين كارها رو همه موجودات در روز انجام ميدن
زندگي اون كاريه كه دوست داريم
اما نميكنيم....
ژان پل سارتر

----------


## Sanaz18

> سلام دوستان
> مدتیه که برای راهنمایی یکی از نزدیکانم دوباره از انجمن زیاد استفاده میکنم و خب شاهد یه سری مسائل و آشفتگی هایی بین بچه ها شدم
> ببینید من نه کنکوری ام (داروسازی میخونم) نه دبیر کنکورم نه مولف کتاب نه هیچ چیز دیگه ایی که از کنکور دادن یا ندادن شما سود یا ضرری بهم برسه
> خودم ۳ بار کنکور دادم و بالاخره ۹۷ به چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که امسال بهترین رشته ایی رو که میتونید قبول شین رو برین ، من ۳ بار کنکور دادم و هر سری رتبم خیلی بهتر شد ، اما بین همه کسایی که میشناختم فقط من بودم که هر سال بهتر میشدم ، اونم در شرایط که فکرشو نمیتونید بکنید ، من چقدر به خودم سخت گرفتم....صادقانه بگم....شمایی که یکسال پشت کنکور موندی ، اگر قرار باشه پزشکی دندون دارو بیاری ، همین امسال باید میاوردی ، و ۹۹ درصدتون ( نه لزوما همه ) رتبه سال آیندتون بدتر میشه یا نهایتا همینی که امسال اوردی رو میاری ، امیدوارم این حرفا باعث ناامیدی شما نشه ، اما از این جهت دارم میگم که خودم سال سوم کنکور دادن رو تجربه کردم و خیلی از دوستام اطرافم بودن که این شرایطو داشتن و با چشم خودم دیدم که عاقبتشون چی شده....حتی اونایی که خیلی درس میخوندن.... برای کنکور خوندن از سال دوم به بعد شرایطش فرق میکنه نمیخوام بازش کنم اما خستگی ها و زدگی های خاص خودشو داره که اغلب باعث میشه نتیجه بدتری بگیرن بچه ها...همه اینا رو فارغ از بحث کاهش ظرفیت ها و سهمیه ها و .... گفتم ، حالا این وسط کنکور نظام جدید هم خودش مساله ایی شده و به نظرم رویکرد سازمان سنجش طوریه که به اون ها کمک بشه ( منطقی هم به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ) 
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که پشت کنکور نمونید و سعی کنید یک سال دیگه عقب نیافتید


لطفا کارت دانشجوییت بذار ممنون

----------


## reza333

> سلام دوستان
> مدتیه که برای راهنمایی یکی از نزدیکانم دوباره از انجمن زیاد استفاده میکنم و خب شاهد یه سری مسائل و آشفتگی هایی بین بچه ها شدم
> ببینید من نه کنکوری ام (داروسازی میخونم) نه دبیر کنکورم نه مولف کتاب نه هیچ چیز دیگه ایی که از کنکور دادن یا ندادن شما سود یا ضرری بهم برسه
> خودم ۳ بار کنکور دادم و بالاخره ۹۷ به چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که امسال بهترین رشته ایی رو که میتونید قبول شین رو برین ، من ۳ بار کنکور دادم و هر سری رتبم خیلی بهتر شد ، اما بین همه کسایی که میشناختم فقط من بودم که هر سال بهتر میشدم ، اونم در شرایط که فکرشو نمیتونید بکنید ، من چقدر به خودم سخت گرفتم....صادقانه بگم....شمایی که یکسال پشت کنکور موندی ، اگر قرار باشه پزشکی دندون دارو بیاری ، همین امسال باید میاوردی ، و ۹۹ درصدتون ( نه لزوما همه ) رتبه سال آیندتون بدتر میشه یا نهایتا همینی که امسال اوردی رو میاری ، امیدوارم این حرفا باعث ناامیدی شما نشه ، اما از این جهت دارم میگم که خودم سال سوم کنکور دادن رو تجربه کردم و خیلی از دوستام اطرافم بودن که این شرایطو داشتن و با چشم خودم دیدم که عاقبتشون چی شده....حتی اونایی که خیلی درس میخوندن.... برای کنکور خوندن از سال دوم به بعد شرایطش فرق میکنه نمیخوام بازش کنم اما خستگی ها و زدگی های خاص خودشو داره که اغلب باعث میشه نتیجه بدتری بگیرن بچه ها...همه اینا رو فارغ از بحث کاهش ظرفیت ها و سهمیه ها و .... گفتم ، حالا این وسط کنکور نظام جدید هم خودش مساله ایی شده و به نظرم رویکرد سازمان سنجش طوریه که به اون ها کمک بشه ( منطقی هم به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ) 
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که پشت کنکور نمونید و سعی کنید یک سال دیگه عقب نیافتید


اخه برادر من چرا منطقی به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مثلا کنکور ۹۵ که دانش اموزای پیش دانشگاهی کنکور داشتن + پشت کنکوریای ۹۳ ۹۴ + دانشجوها و لیسانسه هایی که تو کنکور شرکت کردن ، ایا سنجش امتیازی برای دانش اموزا در نظر گرفت ؟؟؟ کمترین کمکی بهشون کرد؟؟؟؟
این حرف هیچ حدودیش منطقی نیست.

از نظر من کنکور تجربی نظام قدیم کنکور مناسبی بود جز تو درس شیمی که باید مسئله کمتر یا اسونتر میداد.

ولی اینکه سنجش باید به نظام جدید کمی کمک کنه حرف درستی اصلا نیست.
ما تو دهه ۶۰ ازمون نمیدیم  ، الان دهه ۹۰ .

----------


## Mt_7777

> بی طرفانه رو خوب اومدی
> دادا از کجا خط میگیری؟! قصدت از این تاپیک چیه؟!
> بابا به خدا تو دانشگاه برای همه صندلی هست...کسی جای کسی رو نمیگیره! 
> واقعا ناامید کردن یه عده جوون تو این شرایط خیلی گناه بزرگیه ... به خودت بیا...
> #چی_شد_که_اینجوری_شدیم؟!


والا ما از جایی خط نمیگیرم ، دوستان گفتن کارت دانشجویی بذار
الان میخوام تو پاسخ بعدی بذارم
ولی فک کنم شمایی که توهم توطئه داری وگرنه من دارم تجربمو میگم که مثه کسایی که دیدم زندگیت تباه نشه نمیخوای قبول نکن

----------


## Mt_7777

> لطفا کارت دانشجوییت بذار ممنون


بفرما
[ اینجا کارت دانشجوئیم رو گذاشته بودم که دوستان دیدن ، دیگه دلیلی نداشت بذارم عکس کارتم بمونه بنابراین برش داشتم ]

----------


## Egotist

تجربه اگر ار طریق نصیحت باشه ، برای شنونده ارزشی نداره
ولی وقتی خود طرف تو عمل تجربه کسب کنه ، تازه قدرش میدونه
حالا این داستان که پشت کنکور نمونید هم همینه 
تا طرف ضربه نخوره نمیفهمه . البته مثال نقض هم زیاده ولی غالباً اینجوریه 
کنکور 99 هم شرایطش خیلی بدتر از کنکورای قبله . کاش نظام قدیمی ها عمرشون نابود تر نکنن و همین امسال برن

----------


## Mt_7777

> اخه برادر من چرا منطقی به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مثلا کنکور ۹۵ که دانش اموزای پیش دانشگاهی کنکور داشتن + پشت کنکوریای ۹۳ ۹۴ + دانشجوها و لیسانسه هایی که تو کنکور شرکت کردن ، ایا سنجش امتیازی برای دانش اموزا در نظر گرفت ؟؟؟ کمترین کمکی بهشون کرد؟؟؟؟
> این حرف هیچ حدودیش منطقی نیست.
> 
> از نظر من کنکور تجربی نظام قدیم کنکور مناسبی بود جز تو درس شیمی که باید مسئله کمتر یا اسونتر میداد.
> 
> ولی اینکه سنجش باید به نظام جدید کمی کمک کنه حرف درستی اصلا نیست.
> ما تو دهه ۶۰ ازمون نمیدیم  ، الان دهه ۹۰ .


ببین من نظرمو گفتم
من نه کنکور دارم نه چیزی
منطقی اینه که به نفع کسی باشه دفعه اولشه کنکور داده نه کسی که حداقل دو سال کنکور داشته و فرصت قبول شدنو داشته
شایدم من اشتباه میکنم
ولی شایدم شما چون خودت نظام قدیمی نمیخوای اینو قبول کنی
در هر صورت من به عنوان این مساله گفتم که میتونه به ضرر نظام قدیم ها باشه

----------


## Mt_7777

> تجربه اگر ار طریق نصیحت باشه ، برای شنونده ارزشی نداره
> ولی وقتی خود طرف تو عمل تجربه کسب کنه ، تازه قدرش میدونه
> حالا این داستان که پشت کنکور نمونید هم همینه 
> تا طرف ضربه نخوره نمیفهمه . البته مثال نقض هم زیاده ولی غالباً اینجوریه 
> کنکور 99 هم شرایطش خیلی بدتر از کنکورای قبله . کاش نظام قدیمی ها عمرشون نابود تر نکنن و همین امسال برن


کو گوش شنوا برادر من ؟ همینا رو هم گفتم تا الان صدتا انگ زدن به من که از کجا خط میگیری و کارت دانشجویی بذار  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## Mt_7777

> من با همه حرفات موافقم ولی بشدت با بدتر شدن رتبه مخالفم
> من کنکور اولم 25 هزار شد کنکور دوم 7 هزار کنکور سوم که امساله نمیدونم چند ولی تو بدترین حالت زیر هفت هزارم
> کسی که تلاش کنه و تغییر ایجاد کنه رتبش بهتر میشه
> بقول نیچه احمق کسی است که یک اشتباه را بار ها به همان صورت انجام دهد و در انتظار نتیجه متفاوت باشد
> 
> 
> من امسال اونقدر زجر کشیدم که حاضرم ابیاری گیاه دریایی دانشگاه ازاد تورقوزاباد رو قبول بشم ولی پشت نمونم.
> هربار هم به خودم نگاه میکنم از خودم بدم میاد که سه سال رو سر چی سوزوندم


شما دقت کنی نوشتم ۹۹ درصد نگفتم همه
یه نکته دیگه هم اینکه بهتر کردن رنبه ۲۵ هزار و ۷ هزار به مراتب راحت تر از بهبود رتبه ۳هزار یا ۵هزاره رتبه های خودم به ترتیب ۱۰ و ۴ و ۲ هزار بودن

----------


## irani7878

> تجربه اگر ار طریق نصیحت باشه ، برای شنونده ارزشی نداره
> ولی وقتی خود طرف تو عمل تجربه کسب کنه ، تازه قدرش میدونه
> حالا این داستان که پشت کنکور نمونید هم همینه 
> تا طرف ضربه نخوره نمیفهمه . البته مثال نقض هم زیاده ولی غالباً اینجوریه 
> کنکور 99 هم شرایطش خیلی بدتر از کنکورای قبله . کاش نظام قدیمی ها عمرشون نابود تر نکنن و همین امسال برن


با نهایت احترام...یه سوال دارم...شما منبعتون چیه که میگید 99 کنکور بدتری خواهد بود؟! 
نوستر اداموس مونده واقعا  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mt_7777

> خوب بعدش چی؟ بعد ۱۰ سال به خودم چی بگم به این روزایی که روش سرمایه گذاری کردم هیچی هم نشدم . اولا خود شما ضرر زیادی کردی تو داروسازی دندان دارو پول نیس عزیز وقتتو هدر میدی الان بهترین رشته ها همین فیزیوتراپی و رشته های توان بخشیه . تو یه فکری به حال خودت بکن منم عاشق داروسازی بودم یه دو هزارم ارزش نداره کافیه یه بار  تحقیق درست حسابی کنی در ضمن ما که ضربشو خوردیم ماکه عمرمون رفت باید یه نتیجه ای ازش بگیریم من زمانی میکشم کنار که از صد درصد توانم استفاده کرده باشم سخت کشیدن نمیدونی چی هس داش هر وقت کار کردی همزمان درس خوندی اینطوری نقد کن


من نمیدونم شما از کجا فهمیدی من بخاطر پول رفتم داروسازی؟
 :Yahoo (4): )))
چه خوب قضاوت میکنی برادر من

----------


## hamed_habibi

ببخشید مجبورم  اینقد صریح بگم اون درامدی 6 7میلونی ک شما با رتبه خوب اوردن 7سال درس خوندن قراره بهش برسی من الان بدون تمام این زحمات بهش رسیدم  همون درامد ی داروساز پس شک نکن نه ب شما ن ب هیچکس ک تواین رشته س هیچگونه حسادتی ندارن چون تا اونا درسشون تموم بشه من خوان هفتمم اما عزیز دلم اینکه میگی رتبه بدتر میشه نمونید رو چ حساب میگی کسی ک بخواد حقشو بگیره میگیره من خودم انواع ادم دیدم قصد من ب رخ کشیدن پول نبود فقط اینو گفتم بدونی حرفات یکم بوی حسادت میداد درس نخونه چکار کنه؟تهش اینه بره دختر بازری یا بره ی رشته چرت پس اونجوری بدتر تباه میشه چنان از تباه شدن حرف میزنید ک انگار کنکور نبود الان تو فلان رشته ورزشی مدال طلای جهانی داشتید یا جز 4تا خواننده برتر ایران بودید عزیز من بشین درستو بخون ول کن این حرفای الکی تباه اونی میشه ک 4تا پلن دیگه داشته خودشو الاف کنکور کرده برادر من

----------


## irani7878

> شما دقت کنی نوشتم ۹۹ درصد نگفتم همه
> یه نکته دیگه هم اینکه بهتر کردن رنبه ۲۵ هزار و ۷ هزار به مراتب راحت تر از بهبود رتبه ۳هزار یا ۵هزاره رتبه های خودم به ترتیب ۱۰ و ۴ و ۲ هزار بودن


واقعا حرفات بدون استدلاله...من اشنا دارم بعد 5 سال رتبش رو از 100 هزار رسوند 4000 هزار الان دارو پردیس میخونه...چیو میخوای شما ثابت کنی به ما؟!

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=Mt_7777;1503804]من نمیدونم شما از کجا فهمیدی من بخاطر پول رفتم داروسازی؟
 :Yahoo (4): )))
چه خوب قضاوت میکنی برادر من[/QUOTE
عذر میخوام اما بیجا کردی ب چیزی جز پول فک کردی اگر همین داروسازی درامدش 2تومن بود  نگاه چیزم بهش نداشتی....چرا میخواید ادای عاشقای سینه چاک علم دربیارید بیخیال اقا اولش پوله سپس پرستیژ ک همون پرستیژشم باز بخاطر پوله

----------


## irani7878

[QUOTE=hamed_habibi;1503807]


> من نمیدونم شما از کجا فهمیدی من بخاطر پول رفتم داروسازی؟
> )))
> چه خوب قضاوت میکنی برادر من[/QUOTE
> عذر میخوام اما بیجا کردی ب چیزی جز پول فک کردی اگر همین داروسازی درامدش 2تومن بود  نگاه چیزم بهش نداشتی....چرا میخواید ادای عاشقای سینه چاک علم دربیارید بیخایل اقا اولش پوله سپس پرتسیژ ک همون پرستیژشم باز بخاطر پوله


نه ایشون نذر داشته داروسازی بخونه بعد بیاد پزش رو به ما بده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hamed_habibi

الان همه چی پوله روابط مادر پسری حتی روابط زناشویی بین زن شوهرا لنگ پوله کیفیت همه چی پوله شرف پولهع ابرو پوله هرکس هرجا گفت علم محکم بزنید دهنش دیه شمن قسطی میدم

----------


## Mt_7777

> ببخشید مجبورم  اینقد صریح بگم اون درامدی 6 7میلونی ک شما با رتبه خوب اوردن 7سال درس خوندن قراره بهش برسی من الان بدون تمام این زحمات بهش رسیدم  همون درامد ی داروساز پس شک نکن نه ب شما ن ب هیچکس ک تواین رشته س هیچگونه حسادتی ندارن چون تا اونا درسشون تموم بشه من خوان هفتمم اما عزیز دلم اینکه میگی رتبه بدتر میشه نمونید رو چ حساب میگی کسی ک بخواد حقشو بگیره میگیره من خودم انواع ادم دیدم قصد من ب رخ کشیدن پول نبود فقط اینو گفتم بدونی حرفات یکم بوی حسادت میداد درس نخونه چکار کنه؟تهش اینه بره دختر بازری یا بره ی رشته چرت پس اونجوری بدتر تباه میشه چنان از تباه شدن حرف میزنید ک انگار کنکور نبود الان تو فلان رشته ورزشی مدال طلای جهانی داشتید یا جز 4تا خواننده برتر ایران بودید عزیز من بشین درستو بخون ول کن این حرفای الکی تباه اونی میشه ک 4تا پلن دیگه داشته خودشو الاف کنکور کرده برادر من


چقد خوب قضاوت میکنین واقعا  :Yahoo (21): 
عزیزم من کلت رو سر کسی نذاشتم که
دارم تجربمو میگم
تو نوشته هامم ذکر کرده بودم که ۹۹ درصد بدتر میشن
مثال نقضش هم داستان خودم
و‌اینکه شما در مورد درامد گفتی
اولا که من بخاطر پول نرفتم داروسازی وگرنه دانشگاه آزاد نمی‌رفتم
اصلا نیازی ندارم به درامدش
دوما این که مثلا من ییام اینجا بگم نخونین که قبول نشن که چی ؟
ورودی های داروسازی کم میشه ؟ 
ک*صخلی چیزی هستم؟
اینجا همه توهم توطئه دارن مثه این که
تمیخواین قبول کنین
نکنین
سال دیگه این شماهایین که یه سال دیگه عقب افتادین و اخرش باید همون رشته‌ایی قبول میشین که امسال میشدین ( بازم میگم ۹۹ درصد نه همه )

----------


## irani7878

> الان همه چی پوله روابط مادر پسری حتی روابط زناشویی بین زن شوهرا لنگ پوله کیفیت همه چی پوله شرف پولهع ابرو پوله هرکس هرجا گفت علم محکم بزنید دهنش دیه شمن قسطی میدم


چه حقیقت تلخ و دردناکی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> چقد خوب قضاوت میکنین واقعا 
> عزیزم من کلت رو سر کسی نذاشتم که
> دارم تجربمو میگم
> تو نوشته هامم ذکر کرده بودم که ۹۹ درصد بدتر میشن
> مثال نقضش هم داستان خودم
> و‌اینکه شما در مورد درامد گفتی
> اولا که من بخاطر پول نرفتم داروسازی وگرنه دانشگاه آزاد نمی‌رفتم
> اصلا نیازی ندارم به درامدش
> دوما این که مثلا من ییام اینجا بگم نخونین که قبول نشن که چی ؟
> ...


​شهریه ازادش ماهی دو تومن اما درامدش ماهی 8تومن پس باز میصرفه رفیق  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> چقد خوب قضاوت میکنین واقعا 
> عزیزم من کلت رو سر کسی نذاشتم که
> دارم تجربمو میگم
> تو نوشته هامم ذکر کرده بودم که ۹۹ درصد بدتر میشن
> مثال نقضش هم داستان خودم
> و‌اینکه شما در مورد درامد گفتی
> اولا که من بخاطر پول نرفتم داروسازی وگرنه دانشگاه آزاد نمی‌رفتم
> اصلا نیازی ندارم به درامدش
> دوما این که مثلا من ییام اینجا بگم نخونین که قبول نشن که چی ؟
> ...


​جدای این حرفا خدایی شهریه ماهی چقدر درمیاد میخوام بدونم؟

----------


## Ordijahannam

الان این تاپیکو نمیزدی دور از جونت میمردی؟این همه قضاوتم نمیشدی

----------


## Mt_7777

[QUOTE=hamed_habibi;1503807]


> من نمیدونم شما از کجا فهمیدی من بخاطر پول رفتم داروسازی؟
> )))
> چه خوب قضاوت میکنی برادر من[/QUOTE
> عذر میخوام اما بیجا کردی ب چیزی جز پول فک کردی اگر همین داروسازی درامدش 2تومن بود  نگاه چیزم بهش نداشتی....چرا میخواید ادای عاشقای سینه چاک علم دربیارید بیخیال اقا اولش پوله سپس پرستیژ ک همون پرستیژشم باز بخاطر پوله


اقا من بخاطر هر چی رفتم داروسازی اصلا...که چی ؟
من نیاز مالی ندارم که بخاطر درامد بخوام شغل انتخاب کنم
الان میخوای به خودم ثابت کنی که چرا رفتم دارو ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
موجودات عجیب غریبی هستین به خدا

----------


## hamed_habibi

​من متن حرفاتو قبول دارما ولی خودمو نمیگم دیگه من گرگ بارون دیده ازمون سراسریم  پیر شدم اما یکی میخونه ته امیداش از بین میره

----------


## Mt_7777

> ​جدای این حرفا خدایی شهریه ماهی چقدر درمیاد میخوام بدونم؟


شهریمون ماهی نیست ترمیه
ثابت ورودی ۹۷ ترمی ۵۱۰۰ بود ، متغیرش هم بسته به تعداد و نوع واحدا هر ترم فرق میکنه بین ۱/۵ تا ۲ متغییره

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=Mt_7777;1503818]


> اقا من بخاطر هر چی رفتم داروسازی اصلا...که چی ؟
> من نیاز مالی ندارم که بخاطر درامد بخوام شغل انتخاب کنم
> الان میخوای به خودم ثابت کنی که چرا رفتم دارو ؟ 
> موجودات عجیب غریبی هستین به خدا


تو اگه ماهی 100میلیون بابات درامد داشته باشه باز شغل داشتن دکتر بودن و درامد شخصی چیز دیگهس نمیتونی بری بگی من با پول بابام زنده ام میتونی؟جون مادرت هرکیو بخوای بپیچیونی منو نمیشه چون خودم بخدا زخمی روزگارم قبول کن

----------


## hamed_habibi

> شهریمون ماهی نیست ترمیه
> ثابت ورودی ۹۷ ترمی ۵۱۰۰ بود ، متغیرش هم بسته به تعداد و نوع واحدا هر ترم فرق میکنه بین ۱/۵ تا ۲ متغییره


​حرفت درسته میدونم ترمیه انقد خنگ نیستم منظورم میانگین چقدره ک بااین حرفات کمتر از دو تومنه همون ماهی 1تومن میشه

----------


## Mt_7777

> الان این تاپیکو نمیزدی دور از جونت میمردی؟این همه قضاوتم نمیشدی


پشیمون میشه ادم
به جهنم همتون برین یه سال دیگه از زندگیتونو نباه کنین سرتون به سنگ میخوره
کسی که قرار بود تو کنکور یه چیزی بشه تو همین ۲ سال یه چیزی شده بود

----------


## irani7878

> ​من متن حرفاتو قبول دارما ولی خودمو نمیگم دیگه من گرگ بارون دیده ازمون سراسریم  پیر شدم اما یکی میخونه ته امیداش از بین میره


داداش 20 سالته که مگه چند بار کنکور دادی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> پشیمون میشه ادم
> به جهنم همتون برین یه سال دیگه از زندگیتونو نباه کنین سرتون به سنگ میخوره
> کسی که قرار بود تو کنکور یه چیزی بشه تو همین ۲ سال یه چیزی شده بود


سال 95هم باید ب خودت اینو میگفتن ک نمون اگر قرار بود بشی سال اول میشدی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mt_7777

[QUOTE=hamed_habibi;1503822]


> تو اگه ماهی 100میلیون بابات درامد داشته باشه باز شغل داشتن دکتر بودن و درامد شخصی چیز دیگهس نمیتونی بری بگی من با پول بابام زنده ام میتونی؟جون مادرت هرکیو بخوای بپیچیونی منو نمیشه چون خودم بخدا زخمی روزگارم قبول کن


آقا شما به زور میخوای حرفتو به من بقبولونی ؟
نه هر ماه نمی‌رفتم از بابام پول بگیرم
ولی بابام انقدی سرمایه بهم میداد که برم یه کار باهاش را بندازم خیالم از درامد راحت شه ، ضمن اینکه نیازی نداشتم به خرید خونه و... فک کنم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> داداش 20 سالته که مگه چند بار کنکور دادی


​جهش داشتم 21سالمه البته 3بار دادم

----------


## Mt_7777

> سال 95هم باید ب خودت اینو میگفتن ک نمون اگر قرار بود بشی سال اول میشدی


من نوشتم ۹۹ درصد
منی که قبول شدم ، ۲ سال رنگ اینترنت و گوشی رو‌ ندیدم
کل فکر و ذکرم درس بود
نه اینایی که تو انجمنن هر روز دنبال یه اعتراض و یه کمپین جدیدن

----------


## Ordijahannam

> پشیمون میشه ادم
> به جهنم همتون برین یه سال دیگه از زندگیتونو نباه کنین سرتون به سنگ میخوره
> کسی که قرار بود تو کنکور یه چیزی بشه تو همین ۲ سال یه چیزی شده بود


ببین بعضیا میخونن و هیچی نمیشن بعضیا هم مث من سالای قبل حتی یه خط هم برا کنکور نخوندن و میمونن پشت اینا فرق داره باهم

----------


## Ordijahannam

> ​جهش داشتم 21سالمه البته 3بار دادم


شما میخوای۹۹ نظام قدیم بدی؟

----------


## Mt_7777

> واقعا حرفات بدون استدلاله...من اشنا دارم بعد 5 سال رتبش رو از 100 هزار رسوند 4000 هزار الان دارو پردیس میخونه...چیو میخوای شما ثابت کنی به ما؟!


چیزیو قرار نیست ثابت کنم
شما نمیخوای به تجربه دیگران گوش کنی بشین تا ۱۰۰ سال دیگه کنکور یده

----------


## irani7878

> من نوشتم ۹۹ درصد
> منی که قبول شدم ، ۲ سال رنگ اینترنت و گوشی رو‌ ندیدم
> کل فکر و ذکرم درس بود
> نه اینایی که تو انجمنن هر روز دنبال یه اعتراض و یه کمپین جدیدن


ببین من قول میدم تو داشجو داروسازی نیستی پشت کنکوری هستی...مدرکی ندارم ولی حسم میگه کارتتم فیکه

----------


## reza333

> ببین من نظرمو گفتم
> من نه کنکور دارم نه چیزی
> منطقی اینه که به نفع کسی باشه دفعه اولشه کنکور داده نه کسی که حداقل دو سال کنکور داشته و فرصت قبول شدنو داشته
> شایدم من اشتباه میکنم
> ولی شایدم شما چون خودت نظام قدیمی نمیخوای اینو قبول کنی
> در هر صورت من به عنوان این مساله گفتم که میتونه به ضرر نظام قدیم ها باشه


شما جواب سوال منو ندادی!!!!ولی اشکالی نداره چون میدونم در کل نیتت خیره.
اما هر وقت حرف ازمون و رقابت به میون میاد ، برابری از همه چیز مهمتره. کمک به یک طیف ، ظلم در حق طیف دیگره.

----------


## irani7878

> چیزیو قرار نیست ثابت کنم
> شما نمیخوای به تجربه دیگران گوش کنی بشین تا ۱۰۰ سال دیگه کنکور یده


خدایا این یدونه کاره تو نیست دیگ اه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mt_7777

[QUOTE=irani7878;1503809]


> نه ایشون نذر داشته داروسازی بخونه بعد بیاد پزش رو به ما بده


فک نمیکنم جایی تو حرفام پز داده باشم
اگه میخواستم پز بدم همون اول کارت دانشجویی رو میداشتم ، من اصلا درباره دارو حرف نزدم
همتون در موردش سوال کردین
اولش که گفتین کارت دانشجویی بذار
بعدشم گفتین به درد نمیخوره و ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mt_7777

> ببین من قول میدم تو داشجو داروسازی نیستی پشت کنکوری هستی...مدرکی ندارم ولی حسم میگه کارتتم فیکه


اره من اسکلم ۱ شب رفتم کارت فیک درست کردم گذاشتم تو انجمن
تو درست میگی
اونی که توهم توطئه داره منم

----------


## Mt_7777

> شما جواب سوال منو ندادی!!!!ولی اشکالی نداره چون میدونم در کل نیتت خیره.
> اما هر وقت حرف ازمون و رقابت به میون میاد ، برابری از همه چیز مهمتره. کمک به یک طیف ، ظلم در حق طیف دیگره.


اره حرفت منطقیه ، باید تو ازمون برابری باشه
ولی تنها چیزی که تو این کشور نیست عدالته
کوچکترین نمونه اش سهمیه ۵ درصد و‌جانبازان

----------


## irani7878

[QUOTE=Mt_7777;1503839]


> فک نمیکنم جایی تو حرفام پز داده باشم
> اگه میخواستم پز بدم همون اول کارت دانشجویی رو میداشتم ، من اصلا درباره دارو حرف نزدم
> همتون در موردش سوال کردین
> اولش که گفتین کارت دانشجویی بذار
> بعدشم گفتین به درد نمیخوره و ...


باشه اقا شما درست میگی ولی نصیحت هم بجاش خوبه...کسایی که اینجا میان میخوان انرژی بگیرن نه اینکه یکی بیاد ناامیدشون کنه...
یاد حضرت سعدی افتادم...بی دل گمان مبر که نصیحت کند قبول / من گوش استماع ندارم لمن تقول

----------


## Mt_7777

[QUOTE=irani7878;1503844]


> باشه اقا شما درست میگی ولی نصیحت هم بجاش خوبه...کسایی که اینجا میان میخوان انرژی بگیرن نه اینکه یکی بیاد ناامیدشون کنه...
> یاد حضرت سعدی افتادم...بی دل گمان مبر که نصیحت کند قبول / من گوش استماع ندارم لمن تقول


الان وسط سال تحصیلیه ؟ هنوز یه هفته از کنکور‌ بیشتر نگذشته
هنوز حتی رتبه امسال نیومده....بیام از چی نا امید کنم اخه ؟

----------


## amureza

بذارین من یه نصیحت برادرانه تر و دلسوزانه تر بهتون بکنم دوستان . اگر قراره هر رشته ای قبول شدیم برین همون بهتر که دانشگاه نرین برین سراغ هر کاری از فنی گرفته تا هر چیز دیگه ای ، هر چیزی قبول شدین ارزش وقت تلف کردن رو نداره چهار سال تو دانشگاه و یه عمر بعد دانشگاه زندگیتون رو حروم می‌کنه ... یا با تموم وجودت سعی کنید یه رشته به درد بخور قبول شید یا اصلا قید دانشگاه رفتن رو بزنید .

----------


## karimi68karim

> سلام دوستان
> مدتیه که برای راهنمایی یکی از نزدیکانم دوباره از انجمن زیاد استفاده میکنم و خب شاهد یه سری مسائل و آشفتگی هایی بین بچه ها شدم
> ببینید من نه کنکوری ام (داروسازی میخونم) نه دبیر کنکورم نه مولف کتاب نه هیچ چیز دیگه ایی که از کنکور دادن یا ندادن شما سود یا ضرری بهم برسه
> خودم ۳ بار کنکور دادم و بالاخره ۹۷ به چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که امسال بهترین رشته ایی رو که میتونید قبول شین رو برین ، من ۳ بار کنکور دادم و هر سری رتبم خیلی بهتر شد ، اما بین همه کسایی که میشناختم فقط من بودم که هر سال بهتر میشدم ، اونم در شرایط که فکرشو نمیتونید بکنید ، من چقدر به خودم سخت گرفتم....صادقانه بگم....شمایی که یکسال پشت کنکور موندی ، اگر قرار باشه پزشکی دندون دارو بیاری ، همین امسال باید میاوردی ، و ۹۹ درصدتون ( نه لزوما همه ) رتبه سال آیندتون بدتر میشه یا نهایتا همینی که امسال اوردی رو میاری ، امیدوارم این حرفا باعث ناامیدی شما نشه ، اما از این جهت دارم میگم که خودم سال سوم کنکور دادن رو تجربه کردم و خیلی از دوستام اطرافم بودن که این شرایطو داشتن و با چشم خودم دیدم که عاقبتشون چی شده....حتی اونایی که خیلی درس میخوندن.... برای کنکور خوندن از سال دوم به بعد شرایطش فرق میکنه نمیخوام بازش کنم اما خستگی ها و زدگی های خاص خودشو داره که اغلب باعث میشه نتیجه بدتری بگیرن بچه ها...همه اینا رو فارغ از بحث کاهش ظرفیت ها و سهمیه ها و .... گفتم ، حالا این وسط کنکور نظام جدید هم خودش مساله ایی شده و به نظرم رویکرد سازمان سنجش طوریه که به اون ها کمک بشه ( منطقی هم به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ) 
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که پشت کنکور نمونید و سعی کنید یک سال دیگه عقب نیافتید


داداش تو خودت یکی از بزرگترین شکست خورده هستی چرا که الان داروسازی یا بقالی زیاد فرقی نداره به چن تا داروخانه سر بزنی متوجه میشی توصیه برادرانه میکنم بهت بنده انصراف بده یا بدو بازار یا بیا پشت کنکور بمون. همین.لایک که نداریم تشکر که داریم

----------


## hamed_habibi

ولی خدایی میگم چی میشد همه دلاشون صاف بود بخدا میری در دانشگاه پزشکی دندان پزشکی ی جور نگات میکنن انگار من گفتم برن دانشگاه بچه ها هرچی شدید هرجا رسیدید متواضع باشید جلو همه  ب همه امید بدید با امید میشه حل کرد بدون امید حتی اگه سهمیه ها حذف بشه تاثیر مثبت بمونه نمیدونم سوالا تراز دهی جدا داشته باشن بخحدا باز قبول نمیشید

----------


## hamed_habibi

> داداش تو خودت یکی از بزرگترین شکست خورده هستی چرا که الان داروسازی یا بقالی زیاد فرقی نداره به چن تا داروخانه سر بزنی متوجه میشی توصیه برادرانه میکنم بهت بنده انصراف بده یا بدو بازار یا بیا پشت کنکور بمون. همین.لایک که نداریم تشکر که داریم


​بقال ک درامد خوبی داره نسبتا اما خب زحمت زیاد

----------


## Mt_7777

> داداش تو خودت یکی از بزرگترین شکست خورده هستی چرا که الان داروسازی یا بقالی زیاد فرقی نداره به چن تا داروخانه سر بزنی متوجه میشی توصیه برادرانه میکنم بهت بنده انصراف بده یا بدو بازار یا بیا پشت کنکور بمون. همین.لایک که نداریم تشکر که داریم


آره عزیزم  داروسازی بدترین رشته  دنیاس
من که ادعایی ندارم
شما اصلا چیکار به داروسازی خوندن من دارین ؟
فک کنین من اصلا هیچی قبول نشدم
نصیحتمو بخونین
چه فرقی میکنه این تجربه رو که بهت بگه ؟ کسی که داروقبول شده یا کسی که هیچی قبول نشده ؟

----------


## amureza

> ببین من نظرمو گفتم
> من نه کنکور دارم نه چیزی
> منطقی اینه که به نفع کسی باشه دفعه اولشه کنکور داده نه کسی که حداقل دو سال کنکور داشته و فرصت قبول شدنو داشته
> شایدم من اشتباه میکنم
> ولی شایدم شما چون خودت نظام قدیمی نمیخوای اینو قبول کنی
> در هر صورت من به عنوان این مساله گفتم که میتونه به ضرر نظام قدیم ها باشه


منطق اینه که به نفع کسی باشه که از نظر علمی قویتره !! هیچ جای منطق نمیگه کسی که به ساله داره میخونه حقش بیشتر از کسی هست که سه ساله زحمت می‌کشه .

----------


## aminz

> سلام دوستان
> مدتیه که برای راهنمایی یکی از نزدیکانم دوباره از انجمن زیاد استفاده میکنم و خب شاهد یه سری مسائل و آشفتگی هایی بین بچه ها شدم
> ببینید من نه کنکوری ام (داروسازی میخونم) نه دبیر کنکورم نه مولف کتاب نه هیچ چیز دیگه ایی که از کنکور دادن یا ندادن شما سود یا ضرری بهم برسه
> خودم ۳ بار کنکور دادم و بالاخره ۹۷ به چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که امسال بهترین رشته ایی رو که میتونید قبول شین رو برین ، من ۳ بار کنکور دادم و هر سری رتبم خیلی بهتر شد ، اما بین همه کسایی که میشناختم فقط من بودم که هر سال بهتر میشدم ، اونم در شرایط که فکرشو نمیتونید بکنید ، من چقدر به خودم سخت گرفتم....صادقانه بگم....شمایی که یکسال پشت کنکور موندی ، اگر قرار باشه پزشکی دندون دارو بیاری ، همین امسال باید میاوردی ، و ۹۹ درصدتون ( نه لزوما همه ) رتبه سال آیندتون بدتر میشه یا نهایتا همینی که امسال اوردی رو میاری ، امیدوارم این حرفا باعث ناامیدی شما نشه ، اما از این جهت دارم میگم که خودم سال سوم کنکور دادن رو تجربه کردم و خیلی از دوستام اطرافم بودن که این شرایطو داشتن و با چشم خودم دیدم که عاقبتشون چی شده....حتی اونایی که خیلی درس میخوندن.... برای کنکور خوندن از سال دوم به بعد شرایطش فرق میکنه نمیخوام بازش کنم اما خستگی ها و زدگی های خاص خودشو داره که اغلب باعث میشه نتیجه بدتری بگیرن بچه ها...همه اینا رو فارغ از بحث کاهش ظرفیت ها و سهمیه ها و .... گفتم ، حالا این وسط کنکور نظام جدید هم خودش مساله ایی شده و به نظرم رویکرد سازمان سنجش طوریه که به اون ها کمک بشه ( منطقی هم به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ) 
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که پشت کنکور نمونید و سعی کنید یک سال دیگه عقب نیافتید


شما راست میگید واقعا سخته  واقعا
میدونید واسه چی بچه ها این قدر انتقاد میکنن چون شما خودتون موندید و موفق شدید بعد میایید اینجا میگید نمونید خب هیچکس دلش نمیخواد بمونه فقط واسه رسیدن به موفقیت و هدفشون میمونن
این حرف رو کسی میزنه که سالهای زیادی مونده ولی شکست خورده

----------


## Mt_7777

> ولی خدایی میگم چی میشد همه دلاشون صاف بود بخدا میری در دانشگاه پزشکی دندان پزشکی ی جور نگات میکنن انگار من گفتم برن دانشگاه بچه ها هرچی شدید هرجا رسیدید متواضع باشید جلو همه  ب همه امید بدید با امید میشه حل کرد بدون امید حتی اگه سهمیه ها حذف بشه تاثیر مثبت بمونه نمیدونم سوالا تراز دهی جدا داشته باشن بخحدا باز قبول نمیشید


الان اگه منظورت اینه من دارم نا امید میکنم ؟ که باید بگم اشتباه میکنی
الان دارم تجربه رو میگم
حالا هر کی میخواد قبول نکنه
به غیر از خودم بیشتر از ۱۰ نفر  دیدم که سال سوم کنکور دادن
به غیر از اونایی که رنبه سال دومشون ۵ رقمی بود
همشون بدتر شدن
من اگه وسط سال همچین تاپیکی میزدم حرف شما درست بود
نه الان که هنوز رنبه های ۹۸ هم نیومده

----------


## God_of_war

> من نمیدونم شما از کجا فهمیدی من بخاطر پول رفتم داروسازی؟
> )))
> چه خوب قضاوت میکنی برادر من


من از پول حرف زدم مگه وات د فاز باو.
الان که چی بعد یه سال اومدی تاپیک زدی میخوای چیو ثابت کنی تو اگه پشت کنکوری عوض اینکه روحیه بدی تو دل همه رو خالی می کنی
هیچ علاقه ای تو درس خوندن نیس پوله فقط چون گفتی جوابتو میگم . محبت و عشق رو بدون دخالت پول تو بچه خیابونی دیدم که داره کار می کنه خرج مادرشو بده وسلام. در اخر من خودم عشق داروسازی بودم دو علت بد بودن این رشته درساش مضخرف حفظی و سخته . دوستم که تازه پیدا کردم در واقع پسر یکی از دوستای بابامه. میگه مطمئن باش فک نکن تو ۶ سال بتونی تموم می کنی به علت سختیه درس ها  با وضع پشت کنکوری و سنی که ما داریم فارغ از پول اصلا به صلاح نیس ۶ سالم اونجا بدون پول بره من که فیزیوتراپی میرم اگه شرایطش باشه میرم برلین امسال اگه نباشه بازم پشت کنکورم حالا هر کی هر چی میخواد بگه. اگه برگردم به ۳ سال قبل میرفتم باکو از اونجا هم کانادا. حیف تجربه دیر به دست میاد

----------


## sara_7886

> مسئله اینه که ما منتظر یه نقطه عطف ایم تا یه روزی از صددرصد توانمون استفاده کنیم در حالیکه زمان نمی ایسته و میگذره و به ما میخنده
> اصلا حواسمون نیست سه سال از بهترین سال هامون رو سوزوندیم در حالیکه واقعا اگه این سه سال رو هر روز یک صفحه میخونیدم ولی واقعا میخوندیم درسو فول بودیم...
> میانگین عمر یه ادم تو ایران 60 ساله که نصفش یعنی 30 سال صرف خواب و استراحت و غذاخوردن میشه ، اگه روزی 6 ساعت فرضا کار کنی (میدونیم اینطور نیست و کار بین 9 تا 12 ساعته)  15 سال دیگه از عمرت هم رفته
> اگه تا مقطع فوق هم یه نفر بخونه 8 سال میره
> و از این عمره شصت ساله فقط 7 سال میمونه
> این 3 سال که تلف شد از اون هفت سال بود...


چقدر ناامید...اگه بیشتر عمر کردین چی؟! هر بخش از زندگی یا یه لبخنده یا یه تجربه اس با این فکرا آینده رو هم از خودتون میگیرین ...همون ۴ سالی ک میمونه میخواین غصه سه سال از دست رفته رو بخورین ...در حال زندگی کنین

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> پشیمون میشه ادم
> به جهنم همتون برین یه سال دیگه از زندگیتونو نباه کنین سرتون به سنگ میخوره
> کسی که قرار بود تو کنکور یه چیزی بشه تو همین ۲ سال یه چیزی شده بود


(تاپیک رو کلا رها کن)
فرضا من داروسازی بزنم امسال
تجربه ای یا حرف کمک کننده ای در این زمینه داری؟

----------


## Mt_7777

> شما راست میگید واقعا سخته  واقعا
> میدونید واسه چی بچه ها این قدر انتقاد میکنن چون شما خودتون موندید و موفق شدید بعد میایید اینجا میگید نمونید خب هیچکس دلش نمیخواد بمونه فقط واسه رسیدن به موفقیت و هدفشون میمونن
> این حرف رو کسی میزنه که سالهای زیادی مونده ولی شکست خورده


چون نتیجه گرفتم و دیدم چخبره میگم نمونید
غیر از من که خودمو پاره کردم تا قبول شدم(اونم آزاد)
بقیه کسایی که ۳ سال مونده بودن میدونی چی‌شدن ؟
چنتاشون بدتر شدن و یه  رشته ایی رفتن که حتی سال قبلش بهترشو میاوردن
یکیشون هنوز داره کنکور میده
یکیشون یه سال دیگه کنکور داد
بعدشم رفت سربازی و‌گفت تو سربازی میخونم
اخرشم هیچی به هیچی
کسایی که نمیخوان اشتباهشونو قبول کنن و بپذیرنش نتیجشون این میشه

----------


## Mt_7777

> (تاپیک رو کلا رها کن)
> فرضا من داروسازی بزنم امسال
> تجربه ای یا حرف کمک کننده ای در این زمینه داری؟


 بیشترین چیزی که تا الان فهمیدم اینه که باید واقعا علاقه  داشته باشی وگرنه حفظ کردن کلی مطلب حفظی بدون علاقه خیلی سخته

----------


## zaaaahra

منم قدیمم ولی امسال اولین سالی بود که کنکور دادم دبیرستانمم ریاضی بودم ولی توصیه تو قبول ندارم با عرض پوزش .شاید چون هدفم مشخص شده هست حتی اگه ده سالم طول بکشه باز راه خودمو میرم .

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> بیشترین چیزی که تا الان فهمیدم اینه که باید واقعا علاقه  داشته باشی وگرنه حفظ کردن کلی مطلب حفظی بدون علاقه خیلی سخته


دقیقا علاقه به چی ؟
به واژه داروسازی!
یکم شفاف تر و خودمونی بگو

----------


## Mt_7777

> دقیقا علاقه به چی ؟
> به واژه داروسازی!
> یکم شفاف تر و خودمونی بگو


به شیمی‌ و مهمتر از همه شیمی «آلی»

----------


## mlt

قطعا چیزایی که اینجا میگن به اندازه حرفایی که خود داروسازا میدنن صحت نداره
حالا واقعا از نظر درامد اوضاش اونطور که میگن بده؟



> به شیمی‌ و مهمتر از همه شیمی «آلی»

----------


## karimi68karim

داداش یه بچه اومده بود عصر جدید دارو ها را از حفظ میگفت با اینکه زجر میکشید و آناتومی میخوانید ولی آخرش همون بقالی هست. خدا بهت رحم کرده این تاپیکو زیاد بیا برگرددددد

----------


## Mt_7777

> قطعا چیزایی که اینجا میگن به اندازه حرفایی که خود داروسازا میدنن صحت نداره
> حالا واقعا از نظر درامد اوضاش اونطور که میگن بده؟


والا نمیدونم تعریفشون از بد چیه ؟
تو شهرای بزرگ که ما زندگی میکنیم حقوق یک شیفت مسئول فنی ۷ تومنه 
اگر داروخانه از خودت باشه و یه جای معمولی باشه ماهی ۲۰_۳۰ تومن سود داره ( بدون هیچ کاری !!!! )
استخدام شرکت های داروسازی هم هست
که حقوقاشون تا ۳۰_۴۰ تومن میره

----------


## Mt_7777

> داداش یه بچه اومده بود عصر جدید دارو ها را از حفظ میگفت با اینکه زجر میکشید و آناتومی میخوانید ولی آخرش همون بقالی هست. خدا بهت رحم کرده این تاپیکو زیاد بیا برگرددددد


بله شما درست میفرمایید داوسازی خیلی رشته عنیه
اصلا چون کسی نمیره و دلش نمیخواد من قبول شدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## God_of_war

> والا نمیدونم تعریفشون از بد چیه ؟
> تو شهرای بزرگ که ما زندگی میکنیم حقوق یک شیفت مسئول فنی ۷ تومنه 
> اگر داروخانه از خودت باشه و یه جای معمولی باشه ماهی ۲۰_۳۰ تومن سود داره ( بدون هیچ کاری !!!! )
> استخدام شرکت های داروسازی هم هست
> که حقوقاشون تا ۳۰_۴۰ تومن میره


نمیخوام بپرم وسط حرفتون ولی من خیلی جاها پرسیدم حتی اشنا هم دارم ولی متاسفانه چون داروخونه کمه نسبت به مسئول فنی ها واقعا کار گیر اوردن به عنوان مسئول فنی واست افسانه میشه نمیخوام تو دلتو خالی کنم ولی واقعا همین طوره الان تو این زمان بهترین کار تو ایران پرستاری و رشته های توان بخشیه که سر دستش فیزیوتراپی هس شما برین بیمارستان راحت استخدامی با این رشته ولی امیدوارم کار پیدا کنی ما که بخیل نیستیم موفق باشی

----------


## mlt

30_40
اگه اینطوره همه برن تو شرکتا به جا اینکه جون بکنن امتیاز برا داروخونه جمع کنن
البته با لحن ملایم بخون حرفامو نه با لحن تند :Yahoo (20): 


> والا نمیدونم تعریفشون از بد چیه ؟
> تو شهرای بزرگ که ما زندگی میکنیم حقوق یک شیفت مسئول فنی ۷ تومنه 
> اگر داروخانه از خودت باشه و یه جای معمولی باشه ماهی ۲۰_۳۰ تومن سود داره ( بدون هیچ کاری !!!! )
> استخدام شرکت های داروسازی هم هست
> که حقوقاشون تا ۳۰_۴۰ تومن میره

----------


## Mt_7777

> 30_40
> اگه اینطوره همه برن تو شرکتا به جا اینکه جون بکنن امتیاز برا داروخونه جمع کنن
> البته با لحن ملایم بخون حرفامو نه با لحن تند


نکته اینجاس که کار هر کسی نیست به اون درجه برسه

----------


## Mt_7777

> نمیخوام بپرم وسط حرفتون ولی من خیلی جاها پرسیدم حتی اشنا هم دارم ولی متاسفانه چون داروخونه کمه نسبت به مسئول فنی ها واقعا کار گیر اوردن به عنوان مسئول فنی واست افسانه میشه نمیخوام تو دلتو خالی کنم ولی واقعا همین طوره الان تو این زمان بهترین کار تو ایران پرستاری و رشته های توان بخشیه که سر دستش فیزیوتراپی هس شما برین بیمارستان راحت استخدامی با این رشته ولی امیدوارم کار پیدا کنی ما که بخیل نیستیم موفق باشی


ایشالا که همه کار پیدا کنن ، من نرخاشو گفتم ، نگفتم راحته
من خودم میخوام داروخانه بزنم

----------


## mlt

تخصصی جذب میکنن یا عمومی؟
ببخشید دیگه کنجکاو شدم :Yahoo (76): 


> نکته اینجاس که کار هر کسی نیست به اون درجه برسه

----------


## Mt_7777

> تخصصی جذب میکنن یا عمومی؟
> ببخشید دیگه کنجکاو شدم


بستگی داره
عمومی هم جذب میکنن ولی کمتره و بستگی داره مقاله علمی و کارای تحقیقاتی داشته باشی یا نه

----------


## mlt

موفق باشی رفیق
سوال دارم باز ولی وسط شب حوصله نداری


> بستگی داره
> عمومی هم جذب میکنن ولی کمتره و بستگی داره مقاله علمی و کارای تحقیقاتی داشته باشی یا نه

----------


## Faith

سلام 
ببخشید ولی من با خوندن این تایپیک حس ناامیدی بهم دست داد 
البته میدونم قصدتون این نبوده 
ولی ای کاش بجای این نوشته ها ،نوشته هایی بود ک امیدوار میکرد بچه ها رو 
درضمن شرایط متفاوته 
شاید واقعا کسی سال اول نتونه بخونه ولی سال بعد موفق بشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

من موافقم ک اونیک قرار نیس بخونه باید بره 
اما تعجب میکنم از کسایی ک میان میگن من پارسال ۲۰هزار شدم امسال پزشکی نمیشه و با پارامتر های قبل دارن خودشونو مقیاس میکنن 
بنظرم یه نفر چه پشت کنکوری چه دانش آموز از الان از سطح صبر و حتی منفی میتونه رتبه خوبی بیاره برای کنکور ۹۹ 
پشت کنکور موندنم مرض نیس ک آدم بترسه اگ واقعا میتونی (نه جوگیر شدن) بمون اما اگ نه واقعا عمرتو تلف نکن و برو چون پشت کنکور موندن بهرحال منزوی شدن داره فشار عصبی داره 
بدای اینک بفهمی ک میتونی یا نه اگ قصد داری پشت بمونی شروع کن از الان به توندن تا اومدن نتایج 
اگ خوندی و نبریدی پشت بمون انشاءالله ک بهترین رتبه میاری 
اگ نه دیدی نمیتونی برو 
کسیم ک بهونه میاره ک مشکلش برنامه ریزیه در صورتی ک بخواد من میتونم کمکش کنم پ.خ بده بهم 
موفق باشین

----------


## مینووو

کاری به سطح کنکور نظام قدیم امسال ندارم فقط در جواب به اون قسمت از حرفت که گفتی منطقیه سنجش به نظام جدیدا کمک کنه=====>پس چرا زمانی که ما دانش اموز بودیم امتیاز خاصی نداشتیم نسبت به پشت کنکوریا؟

----------


## sina_u

> الان همه چی پوله روابط مادر پسری حتی روابط زناشویی بین زن شوهرا لنگ پوله کیفیت همه چی پوله شرف پولهع ابرو پوله هرکس هرجا گفت علم محکم بزنید دهنش دیه شمن قسطی میدم


تقصیر شما نیست جامعه وقتی به سمت زوال حرکت کنه طرز تفکر به این سمت پیش میره.
و هدف پزشکی که اولین شرطش انسانیت و کمک به مردم هست فراموش میشه و کار به جایی میرسه که مجبور میکنه بیماری که پول نداره بره بخیشو بکشه.
اگه نتیجه گیری های شما درست باشه الان دزدهای میلیاردی جامعه باشرفترین مردم جامعه هستن.
مملکتی که به جای تکیه بر اصول انسانی پشت دین فریبی پنهان شده به همین سمت سوق پیدا میکنه.

پزشکی و علمو افرادی با طرز فکر شما به جلو نبردن و نمیبرن. افرادی جلو بردن که تو این راه از خودشون گذشتن تا به به نسلهای بعد خدمت کنن.
افراد دیگه را با طرز فکر محدود خودتون قضاوت نکنین.

----------


## A.H.M

> تقصیر شما نیست جامعه وقتی به سمت زوال حرکت کنه طرز تفکر به این سمت پیش میره.
> و هدف پزشکی که اولین شرطش انسانیت و کمک به مردم هست فراموش میشه و کار به جایی میرسه که مجبور میکنه بیماری که پول نداره بره بخیشو بکشه.
> اگه نتیجه گیری های شما درست باشه الان دزدهای میلیاردی جامعه باشرفترین مردم جامعه هستن.
> مملکتی که به جای تکیه بر اصول انسانی پشت دین فریبی پنهان شده به همین سمت سوق پیدا میکنه.
> 
> پزشکی و علمو افرادی با طرز فکر شما به جلو نبردن و نمیبرن. افرادی جلو بردن که تو این راه از خودشون گذشتن تا به به نسلهای بعد خدمت کنن.
> افراد دیگه را با طرز فکر محدود خودتون قضاوت نکنین.


کاملا موافقم
در ضمن مشکل این طرز تفکرات رو تو یک چیز میدونم
علم بهتر است یا ثروت

----------


## sina_hp

*فقط کسی که نمی خونه یا درست نمی خونه زیاد پشت کنکور می مونه و مسلما اگه بخونه موفق میشه*

----------


## WallE06

> خوب بعدش چی؟ بعد ۱۰ سال به خودم چی بگم به این روزایی که روش سرمایه گذاری کردم هیچی هم نشدم . اولا خود شما ضرر زیادی کردی تو داروسازی دندان دارو پول نیس عزیز وقتتو هدر میدی الان بهترین رشته ها همین فیزیوتراپی و رشته های توان بخشیه . تو یه فکری به حال خودت بکن منم عاشق داروسازی بودم یه دو هزارم ارزش نداره کافیه یه بار  تحقیق درست حسابی کنی در ضمن ما که ضربشو خوردیم ماکه عمرمون رفت باید یه نتیجه ای ازش بگیریم من زمانی میکشم کنار که از صد درصد توانم استفاده کرده باشم سخت کشیدن نمیدونی چی هس داش هر وقت کار کردی همزمان درس خوندی اینطوری نقد کن



پس چرا اونی که فیزیو رو تموم کرده  اومده دوباره کنکور میده؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## God_of_war

> پس چرا اونی که فیزیو رو تموم کرده  اومده دوباره کنکور میده؟


کدوم مرگ مغزی این کارو کرده؟ :Yahoo (15):

----------


## WallE06

> کدوم مرگ مغزی این کارو کرده؟



ندومبه

خوندم طرف فیزیوتموم کرده اومده کنکور بده
یا ارشد روان شناسی

یا یکی که تغذیه خونده بوده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AynazZ

> سلام دوستان
> مدتیه که برای راهنمایی یکی از نزدیکانم دوباره از انجمن زیاد استفاده میکنم و خب شاهد یه سری مسائل و آشفتگی هایی بین بچه ها شدم
> ببینید من نه کنکوری ام (داروسازی میخونم) نه دبیر کنکورم نه مولف کتاب نه هیچ چیز دیگه ایی که از کنکور دادن یا ندادن شما سود یا ضرری بهم برسه
> خودم ۳ بار کنکور دادم و بالاخره ۹۷ به چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که امسال بهترین رشته ایی رو که میتونید قبول شین رو برین ، من ۳ بار کنکور دادم و هر سری رتبم خیلی بهتر شد ، اما بین همه کسایی که میشناختم فقط من بودم که هر سال بهتر میشدم ، اونم در شرایط که فکرشو نمیتونید بکنید ، من چقدر به خودم سخت گرفتم....صادقانه بگم....شمایی که یکسال پشت کنکور موندی ، اگر قرار باشه پزشکی دندون دارو بیاری ، همین امسال باید میاوردی ، و ۹۹ درصدتون ( نه لزوما همه ) رتبه سال آیندتون بدتر میشه یا نهایتا همینی که امسال اوردی رو میاری ، امیدوارم این حرفا باعث ناامیدی شما نشه ، اما از این جهت دارم میگم که خودم سال سوم کنکور دادن رو تجربه کردم و خیلی از دوستام اطرافم بودن که این شرایطو داشتن و با چشم خودم دیدم که عاقبتشون چی شده....حتی اونایی که خیلی درس میخوندن.... برای کنکور خوندن از سال دوم به بعد شرایطش فرق میکنه نمیخوام بازش کنم اما خستگی ها و زدگی های خاص خودشو داره که اغلب باعث میشه نتیجه بدتری بگیرن بچه ها...همه اینا رو فارغ از بحث کاهش ظرفیت ها و سهمیه ها و .... گفتم ، حالا این وسط کنکور نظام جدید هم خودش مساله ایی شده و به نظرم رویکرد سازمان سنجش طوریه که به اون ها کمک بشه ( منطقی هم به نظر میرسه تا حدودی ) 
> نصیحت من به شما اینه که پشت کنکور نمونید و سعی کنید یک سال دیگه عقب نیافتید


خیلییییییییییییی موافقم باهات چون منم یه قربانیم ! قربانی ندونم کاری و کم عقلیه خودم! 
ولی واااااااقعا نمیدونم دلیل مقاااومته ما پشت کنکوریا چیه؟ 
حتی همین دیشبم باززززززززززززززز برادرم بهم گفت قید درسو بزن و بیا تو بازارررررر..... و من همچنان دارم مقاومت میکنم....همچنان به کنکور99 فکر میکنم.
واقعا چرا

----------


## Frigidsoul

> بی طرفانه رو خوب اومدی
> دادا از کجا خط میگیری؟! قصدت از این تاپیک چیه؟!
> بابا به خدا تو دانشگاه برای همه صندلی هست...کسی جای کسی رو نمیگیره! 
> واقعا ناامید کردن یه عده جوون تو این شرایط خیلی گناه بزرگیه ... به خودت بیا...
> #چی_شد_که_اینجوری_شدیم؟!


تجربشو دارم که میگم انگاری مردم کشورمون علاقه عجیبی برای له کردن همدیگه دارن شماها نزارین این حرفا نا امیدتون کنن هدفی دارین بجنگین تا بهش برسین.

----------


## Juliette

اگر بدونن ک در رشته مورد علاقه پذیرفته میشن اشکالی نداره،بمونن ولی اگر مطمئن نیستن و برنامه اشون بیشتر مسخره بازی هست تا درس خوندن بایستی سریع برن

----------


## hamed_habibi

> تقصیر شما نیست جامعه وقتی به سمت زوال حرکت کنه طرز تفکر به این سمت پیش میره.
> و هدف پزشکی که اولین شرطش انسانیت و کمک به مردم هست فراموش میشه و کار به جایی میرسه که مجبور میکنه بیماری که پول نداره بره بخیشو بکشه.
> اگه نتیجه گیری های شما درست باشه الان دزدهای میلیاردی جامعه باشرفترین مردم جامعه هستن.
> مملکتی که به جای تکیه بر اصول انسانی پشت دین فریبی پنهان شده به همین سمت سوق پیدا میکنه.
> 
> پزشکی و علمو افرادی با طرز فکر شما به جلو نبردن و نمیبرن. افرادی جلو بردن که تو این راه از خودشون گذشتن تا به به نسلهای بعد خدمت کنن.
> افراد دیگه را با طرز فکر محدود خودتون قضاوت نکنین.


نه نه جو نگیره نگفتم کسی ک پول داره شرفم داره  گفتم با پول میشه شرافتم خرید دراخر غلط میکنه کسی ک میگه میرم پزشکی بخاطر علم تو اونو نشونم بده ...دگیه الان وقت این رفتارای هندی نیست ک نمیدونم روپوش سفید مقدسه فلانه الان کسی ک میاد پزشکی میخونه عقده ایی میشه چون 3سال پشت کنکور مونده 7 8سالم درس شرح دوران بعد تحصیلش هست هزار جور نیاز جنسی مالی رو سرکوب کرده و 30سالش شده باید فقط ب پول فک کنه این حرفای قشنگی ک میزنی از حجاهای دیگه میخونی بریز دور برو ی دور بزن تحقیق کن مخصوصا تهرن ک مهد دانشگاهای کشوره

----------


## hamed_habibi

واقعیت تلخ اینه وقتی پول تو جیبته مادرتم بیشتر بهت احترام میزاره :Yahoo (77):

----------


## WickedSick

به نظر من سوای از هر بحثی
هر  گذشته ای داشته باشید و هر رتبه ای که قبلا اوردید و هر پایه ای که داشته باشید اگر که بخونین محال ممکنه موفق نشید.
اگه شل کنین که صد درصد بدتر میشید! ولی اگه نکنین و اصولی و به اندازه بخونین محال ممکنه که شما رتبه خوبی نیارید و این کاملا مستقل از سالای قبله. سالای قبل اگه 100 هزارم باشی اگه امسالو خوب بخونی میتونی 2 رقمیم بیاری

----------


## MehranWilson

کنکور دیگه بدرد نمیخوره یعنی دیگه فایده نداره اصن توی این مملکت کنکور دادن با این کارایی که اینا میکنن قبل از سال ۹۷ هم میشد ولی دیگه الان حداقل واسه نظام قدیم افتضاح بازی در اوردن که...

----------


## MehranWilson

> واقعیت تلخ اینه وقتی پول تو جیبته مادرتم بیشتر بهت احترام میزاره


داداش شما دیگه سردار ازمون شدی از بس کنکور دادی خب اینقد لالایی بلدی چرا خودت خوابت نمیبره ؟؟؟؟
والا من از سال ۹۶ هی میبینم فقط کنکور میدی و فقط بلدی نصیحت کنی

----------


## mehrab98

حال ادم ازین همه مادی گرایی علنی ، اونم به عنوان هدف ورود به پزشکی بهم میخوره‌.

----------


## MehranWilson

> حال ادم ازین همه مادی گرایی علنی ، اونم به عنوان هدف ورود به پزشکی بهم میخوره‌.


چیزی که ۹۹.۹۹ % داوطلبای تجربی و خانواده هاشون می بیننن اینه
پول = پزشکی ( ارایه اسلوب معادله داره یعنی جاشون رو عوض کنی هم همینه)
بابا بقران پزشکی و دندون اینا خیلی دیر بازده هستن 
خدااییش دکترای عمومی بشی مگه پول ویزیتت چقدره که بتونی یدونه ماشین خارجی بگیری و خونه ی انچنانی و خیلی چیزا
فوق تخصصت رو که بگیری بعدش باید چند سال بگذره تا معروف بشی
مشکل ما اینه عقلمون به چشممونه یعنی دیگه نمیبینم این دکتر چقدر زحمت و بدبختی کشیده تا به اینجا رسیده .. فقط فقط فقط داریم قبل از کنکور رو میبینم هیچکی در مورد بعدش چرا حرف نمیزنه

----------


## sina_u

> نه نه جو نگیره نگفتم کسی ک پول داره شرفم داره گفتم با پول میشه شرافتم خرید دراخر غلط میکنه کسی ک میگه میرم پزشکی بخاطر علم تو اونو نشونم بده ...دگیه الان وقت این رفتارای هندی نیست ک نمیدونم روپوش سفید مقدسه فلانه الان کسی ک میاد پزشکی میخونه عقده ایی میشه چون 3سال پشت کنکور مونده 7 8سالم درس شرح دوران بعد تحصیلش هست هزار جور نیاز جنسی مالی رو سرکوب کرده و 30سالش شده باید فقط ب پول فک کنه این حرفای قشنگی ک میزنی از حجاهای دیگه میخونی بریز دور برو ی دور بزن تحقیق کن مخصوصا تهرن ک مهد دانشگاهای کشوره


شرافت و انسانیت یک اعتقاد فکری هست و چیزی نیست که با پول بشه خرید. 
شخص بیشرف فقط میتونه با پول وانمود کنه که باشرفه.
اینکه افراد زیادی دزدی کنن دلیل این نمیشه که دزدی کار درستی باشه. و امانت داری کاری به قول شما هندی.
اینکه افرادی سودجو فقط برای درامد زایی بدون در نظر گرفتن ارزش انسانی یه پزشک باعث پایین اومدن ارزش و وجه این رشته میشن دلیل این نمی شه که اصول انسانی رشته پزشکی زیر سوال بره.
طرز فکرهایی اینچنینی  باعث میشه تو این مملکت یه عده ساندیس خور حاضر میشن برای بدست آوردن پول تن به هر خفتی بدن و این بلا سر مردم بیاد.
این طرز فکرها همیشه بوده. از زمانی که انسانیت بوده رذالت هم بوجود اومده و چیز تازه ای نیست این شما هستین که فکر میکنین رذالت چیز تازه ایه. 
تو هر جنگلی تعداد شغالها بیشتر از شیرهاست. ولی اعتبار جنگل به شغالهاش نیست به شیرهای اون جنگله.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> شرافت و انسانیت یک اعتقاد فکری هست و چیزی نیست که با پول بشه خرید. 
> شخص بیشرف فقط میتونه با پول وانمود کنه که باشرفه.
> اینکه افراد زیادی دزدی کنن دلیل این نمیشه که دزدی کار درستی باشه. و امانت داری کاری به قول شما هندی.
> اینکه افرادی سودجو فقط برای درامد زایی بدون در نظر گرفتن ارزش انسانی یه پزشک باعث پایین اومدن ارزش و وجه این رشته میشن دلیل این نمی شه که اصول انسانی رشته پزشکی زیر سوال بره.
> طرز فکرهایی اینچنینی  باعث میشه تو این مملکت یه عده ساندیس خور حاضر میشن برای بدست آوردن پول تن به هر خفتی بدن و این بلا سر مردم بیاد.
> این طرز فکرها همیشه بوده. از زمانی که انسانیت بوده رذالت هم بوجود اومده و چیز تازه ای نیست این شما هستین که فکر میکنین رذالت چیز تازه ایه. 
> تو هر جنگلی تعداد شغالها بیشتر از شیرهاست. ولی اعتبار جنگل به شغالهاش نیست به شیرهای اون جنگله.


هرکس ی قیمتی داره توام ی قمتی منم ی قمیتی یکی با 5میلیون یکی 50تومن یکی 5میلیارد توروخدا ادای ادمای با سواد درنیار بازی با کلمات کپی پیست کردن متون ومقاله این اون...بخدا اینا اسمش سواد نیست تو شرف داری لابود؟عزیزمن هنوز جای سفت وانسادی بزرگ شدی میفهمی پول جادوگر قرن 21بوده

----------


## hamed_habibi

> به نظر من سوای از هر بحثی
> هر  گذشته ای داشته باشید و هر رتبه ای که قبلا اوردید و هر پایه ای که داشته باشید اگر که بخونین محال ممکنه موفق نشید.
> اگه شل کنین که صد درصد بدتر میشید! ولی اگه نکنین و اصولی و به اندازه بخونین محال ممکنه که شما رتبه خوبی نیارید و این کاملا مستقل از سالای قبله. سالای قبل اگه 100 هزارم باشی اگه امسالو خوب بخونی میتونی 2 رقمیم بیاری


​تنها فردی هستی ک رفتی دانشگاه باز همون روحیه خوب مثبت داری عقده ایی نشدی عین خیلیا واقعا احسنت نمونه بارز شرافت خودتی رفیق همیشه همین باش

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=MehranWilson;1504074]داداش شما دیگه سردار ازمون شدی از بس کنکور دادی خب اینقد لالایی بلدی چرا خودت خوابت نمیبره ؟؟؟؟
والا من از سال ۹۶ هی میبینم فقط کنکور میدی و فقط بلدی نصیحت کنی[/QUOTE
حرفت منطقیه اما خب یک سری چیزارو نمیتونم بگم اما بدون من از پشت کنکور موندن ضرر که نکردم سودم کردم بماند...بعد ها تو ی تایپک توضیح میدم

----------


## Amirhossein-79

یه داستانو خلاصه مینویسم :
یه بچه ای زیادی خرما میخورده مادرش میره پیش پیغمبر میگه بهش توصیه کن انقدر خرما نخوره پیغمبر میگه برو فردا بیا . زن پیش خودش فکر میکنه حتما پیغمبر میخاد حرف معجزه آمیز و خفنی بزنه حتما ! فردا دوباره بر میگرده پیغمبرم رو به طرف میکنه میگه آنقدر خرما نخور ! زنه میگه خب اینو دیروز میگفتید بهش میگه آخه دیروز خودم خرما خورده بودم نمیشد کاری که خودم کردمو از فرزندت نهی کنم .

حالا فکر میکنم نقل شماست شما خودتون میفرمایید 3 بار کنکور دادید پس به نظرم نهی دیگران برای تلاش مجدد کار قشنگی نیست ! درسته خیلی ها برای بار سوم وسط راه کم میارن ولی خب باید به این فکر کنن که این تصمیم خودشون بوده نه تحمیل دیگران و هرکسم میخاد این کار رو بکنه قطعا باید به تک تک سختی های مسیر فکر کنه و دور از حواشی عمل کنه...
شما برای بار سوم با یک کنکور روتین مواجه بودید که حتی ترتیب سوالاتش با سالهای گذشته تفاوت نداشته در درسی مثل ریاضی ولی خواهشا دفترچه اختصاصی امسال رو هم یه نگاهی بندازید .

موفق باشید

----------


## sina_u

> هرکس ی قیمتی داره توام ی قمتی منم ی قمیتی یکی با 5میلیون یکی 50تومن یکی 5میلیارد توروخدا ادای ادمای با سواد درنیار بازی با کلمات کپی پیست کردن متون ومقاله این اون...بخدا اینا اسمش سواد نیست تو شرف داری لابود؟عزیزمن هنوز جای سفت وانسادی بزرگ شدی میفهمی پول جادوگر قرن 21بوده


من تفکرات خودمو گفتم . علاقه ای هم ندارم تفکراتتو تغییر بدم. خودت باید تجربه کنی و راهتو پیدا کنی.
 کپی پیست از کی؟ ببین کار به کجا کشیده که حرف از انسان بودنو فکر میکنین از جایی کپی پیست کردم.

من نگفتم بهترین آدم هستم ولی همیشه سعی کردم یک گام به اون سمت نزدیک بشم.
تا الان هم هیچوقت حسرت زندگی آنچنانیو نداشتم چون تفکراتم از زندگی چیز دیگه ای هست.

پول چیز بدی نیست اگر باعث ارتقاء آدم به سمت انسانیت و خوشبختی درونی باشه. 
وگرنه بهترین خونه و ماشین هم داشته باشی ولی از درون احساس کنی انسان پوچ و بی ارزشی هستی انسان خوشبختی نیستی.

----------


## WickedSick

> ​تنها فردی هستی ک رفتی دانشگاه باز همون روحیه خوب مثبت داری عقده ایی نشدی عین خیلیا واقعا احسنت نمونه بارز شرافت خودتی رفیق همیشه همین باش


اونا که لطف داری. واقعا اینجور نیستم که میگی.
بهرحال، من با اینکه سعی میکنم امید بدم به همه با این حال خیلیم سعی میکنم جدی باشم و هر گزاره ای رو نگم. وقتی بگمش که نمونه عینی دیدم.
همه اینایی که میگم نمونشونو دیدم و واسه همینه که میگم محال ممکنه تلاش کنین و به نتیجه نرسید حتی اگه سال قبلش رتبه ۱۰۰ هزار باشید حتی اگه پایتون صفر مطلق باشه و...

----------


## amirxxz

انشالله هممون امسال به رشته دلخواهمون میرسیم و اصلا بحث سال بعد مطرح نباشه چه نظام جدید چه قدیم

----------


## shirin....s

من هم موافقم حرفتونم هم مخالف به خاطر اینکه نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچید :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad_al

الان واقعا درک نمی کنم چرا بحث می کنید؟ یکی اومد تجربشو گفت دوست داشتی قبول کن دوست نداشتی قبول نکن 
 این بنده خدا هم که نگفت هر کی بمونه قبول نمیشه..... گفت بیشتر  اونایی که می مونن قبول نمیشن و صد البته که درست گفت اول باید تکلیفتون رو با خودتون مشخص کنین که ایا میخواین باز اون کارای قبلی که باعث شد نتیجه نگیرین رو تکرار کنین یا نه .... اول با خودتون اوکی بشین بعد ببنین می تونین بمونین یا نه مطمنم کسی که بدونه چرا می مونه قطعا موفق میشه هر رشته ای که بخواد تازه یه هفته از کنکور گذشته بهتره جای این کارا یکم استراحت کنین باشگاه برین بگردین تا روحیتون برگرده و بعد تصمیم گیری کنین

----------


## Mt_7777

> الان واقعا درک نمی کنم چرا بحث می کنید؟ یکی اومد تجربشو گفت دوست داشتی قبول کن دوست نداشتی قبول نکن 
>  این بنده خدا هم که نگفت هر کی بمونه قبول نمیشه..... گفت بیشتر  اونایی که می مونن قبول نمیشن و صد البته که درست گفت اول باید تکلیفتون رو با خودتون مشخص کنین که ایا میخواین باز اون کارای قبلی که باعث شد نتیجه نگیرین رو تکرار کنین یا نه .... اول با خودتون اوکی بشین بعد ببنین می تونین بمونین یا نه مطمنم کسی که بدونه چرا می مونه قطعا موفق میشه هر رشته ای که بخواد تازه یه هفته از کنکور گذشته بهتره جای این کارا یکم استراحت کنین باشگاه برین بگردین تا روحیتون برگرده و بعد تصمیم گیری کنین


منم همینو میگم
اصلا بحثو از موضوع اصلی ایی که نوشته بودم منحرف کردن
من فقط یه کلمه نوشته بودم داروسازی میخونم اونم به این دلیل که وقتی تجربه امو میگم ، به این متهم نشم که منی که خودم موفق نشدم و شکست خوردم صلاحیت نصحیت کردن ندارم
اما نصفشون به این گیر دادن
اولش گفتن داری دروغ میگی و کارت دانشجویی بذار
بعدش گفتن داری پز میدی و اومدی ما رو از قصد نا امید کنی تا بقیه رو له کنی  :Yahoo (1):  D:
بعدشم گفتن داری ما رو نا امید میکنی  :Yahoo (1): 
آخه برادر من کدوم نا امیدی ؟ پس کی قراره یکی بیاد واقعیتا رو بهتون یاداوری کنه ؟؟؟؟ دقیقا زمانش همین الانه
همین الانی که حتی رتبه های ۹۸ هم نیومده ، چه برسه به استارت واسه ۹۹
تویی که هنوز استارت نزدی از چی داری نا امید میشی ؟ 
من تجربه رو گفتم که الکی با یه استارت دیکه یه سال از زندگیت رو تباه نکنی
من به غیر از خودم بیشتر از ۲۰ نفر رو دیدم که بیشتر از ۲ سال کنکور دادن و همشون بلا استثنا آخرش به این نتیجه رسیدن که باید همون سال دوم میرفتن دانشگاه چون نتیجه ایی که سال های بعدیش گرفتن راضی کننده نبود....(بیشترشون رتبه ها و رشته های بدتری اوردن) ضمن اینکه اینایی که دارم میگم ادمایی بودن که درسخون بودن...
صادقانه بگم ، شمایی که شب تا صبح تو این انجمن پلاسی ، اصلا نیازی نیست کسی بیاد تو رو نا امید کنه یا مثلاً بخواد تو رو از رقابت خارج کنه  :Yahoo (1):  تو خودت خود به خود از دور رقابت خارجی
منی که بعد از سه سال دهنم سرویس شد و قبول شدم سال تا سال این انجمنو باز نمیکردم ، به تاریخ عضویت و تعداد پستام نگاه کنید خودتون متوجه میشید
فقط کلا چندبار برای خوندن مصاحبه ها و روش های درس خوندن از اینجا استفاده کردم
بعد طرف تا ۲ شب با من اینجا کلکل میکنه که تو دروغ و میگی و دانشجو نیستی ، راستشو بگو از کجا خط میگیری که منو نا امید کنی تا قبول نشم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## cRAzY.boY

خب حالا که بحث تجربه س ، منم تجربه 3 بار کنکور دادنم رو بگم !
.
تو یک کلمه ؟ افتضاح
.
اگر پول و انگیزه ندارید پشت کنکور نمونید خواهشا !
من نه پول کافی داشتم نه انگیزه ، 2 بار اول که کنکور تجربی دادم ، هیچی نخونده بودم
سومین بارتصمیم گرفتم برم سمت چیزی که بهش علاقه دارم ! کنکور زبان 
تازه واسه اینم زیاد نخوندم ، بعد عید شروع کردم به خوندن ، الانم منتظر نتایجم .
.
ولی اگه همون سالی که پیش دانشگاهی بودم میخوندم ، قطعا پرستاری قبول میشدم
یا اگه تو رشته زبان کنکور میدادم حتما یکی از دانشگاه های تهران قبول میشدم !

وقتی از اون فضای رقابتی دور میشید ، درس خوندن واقعا واستون سخت میشه ، فشار اطرافیان که بماند
خودتون رو با پزشکی گول نزنید ، سال اول رو با تمام توانتون بخونید ، مطمئن باشید رتبه ی خوبی میارید ! اگر انگیزه نداشتید پشت کنکور نمونید خواهشا ! برید ، همه که قرار نیست پزشک بشن
رشته های پیرا پزشکی هم خوبه به جان شما  :Yahoo (4): 
.
*پشت کنکور موندن 2 چیز مهم میخواد : پول + انگیزه (هدف)*

----------


## mohammad1397

> اونا که لطف داری. واقعا اینجور نیستم که میگی.
> بهرحال، من با اینکه سعی میکنم امید بدم به همه با این حال خیلیم سعی میکنم جدی باشم و هر گزاره ای رو نگم. وقتی بگمش که نمونه عینی دیدم.
> همه اینایی که میگم نمونشونو دیدم و واسه همینه که میگم محال ممکنه تلاش کنین و به نتیجه نرسید حتی اگه سال قبلش رتبه ۱۰۰ هزار باشید حتی اگه پایتون صفر مطلق باشه و...


سلام لینک کانالت میشه بفرستی ؟

----------


## cRAzY.boY

مورد بعدی !

اکثر دوستام که پشت کنکور موندن ، رتبه شون بدتر از سال قبلشون شد ! یه سری هم همون رتبه سال قبل  رو آوردن و یه سری دیگه رتبه شون بهتر شد .
یکی از اونایی که رتبه ش بهتر شد و الان پرستاری میخونه ، تو کلاس جزء متوسط رو به پایینا بود تقریبا !
اما چطوری پرستاری قبول شد ؟ یه 10 میلیونی خرج کرد : ))) و صد البته هدف داشته
.
خلاصه حرفام اینه که یه 2 2تا 4تایی بکنید ، ببینید شرایط پشت کنکور موندن رو دارید  یا نه؟
ندارید ؟ سال اول رو مثه خر بخونید   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام لینک کانالت میشه بفرستی ؟


اره عزیز
پ خ کردم واست

----------


## Mt_7777

> خب حالا که بحث تجربه س ، منم تجربه 3 بار کنکور دادنم رو بگم !
> .
> تو یک کلمه ؟ افتضاح
> .
> اگر پول و انگیزه ندارید پشت کنکور نمونید خواهشا !
> من نه پول کافی داشتم نه انگیزه ، 2 بار اول که کنکور تجربی دادم ، هیچی نخونده بودم
> سومین بارتصمیم گرفتم برم سمت چیزی که بهش علاقه دارم ! کنکور زبان 
> تازه واسه اینم زیاد نخوندم ، بعد عید شروع کردم به خوندن ، الانم منتظر نتایجم .
> .
> ...


حرفای شما هم کاملا درسته ، اما نکته اینجاست که من دارم این توصیه رو میکنم چون با چشم خودم دیدم کسایی که هم  انگیزه داشتن و هم هدف ولی نتایج بدتری گرفتن
شرایط پشت کنکور موندن سال به سال بدتر میشه
یک سال منطقیه ولی از سال دوم به بعد شرایط خیلی فرق میکنه ، شرایطی که مستقیما رو خود فرد و درس خوندنش تاثیر میذاره مثل نگاه های بقیه  :Yahoo (117): 
همه یه جوری آدمو نگاه میکنن که انگار ادم کشتی و سال سوم موندی پشت کنکور و خیلی از فشار های دیگه حوصله باز کردنشونو ندارم
اما کیه که گوش کنه ؟
الان باز یه سری پیدا میشن میگن باید به بقیه بی توجه باشی و کار خودتو بکنی :/ انگار من خودم نمیدونم اینا رو 
ولی بین حرف و عمل و چیزی که آدم میخواد و چیزی که اتفاق می افته خیییییلی تفاوته

----------

